# Mehrere markierte Zeilen von JTable löschen



## angeleyes21 (18. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll diese Semester eine CD-Verwaltung schreiben. Soweit so gut, allerdings fehlt noch eine wichtige Funktion. Es soll möglich sein mehrere Zeilen mit Hilfe einer Checkbox zu markieren und dann alle zusammen zu löschen.

kann mir da jemand vielleicht helfen?


```
public class CDTabelle extends AbstractTableModel {

	/** Anzahl der Zeilen zurueckliefern **/
	public int getRowCount() {
		return CDContainer.getInstance().getCDNumber();

	}

	/** Anzahl der Tabellensppalten **/
	public int getColumnCount() {
		return 6;
	}

	/** Beschriftung der Tabellenspalten **/
	public String getColumnName(int col) {
		switch (col) {
		/** Spalte 1 **/
		case 0:
			return "Titel der CD";
			/** Spalte 2 **/
		case 1:
			return "Interpret";
			/** Spalte 3 **/
		case 2:
			return "Anzahl Tracks";
			/** Spalte 4 **/
		case 3:
			return "Erscheinungsjahr";
			/** Spalte 5 **/
		case 4:
			return "Musikrichtung";
			/** Spalte 6 **/
		case 5:
			return "verliehen an";
			/** Falls keine anzahl der Spalten angegeben ist abbrechen **/
		default:
			break;
		}
		/** Leerer Inhalt **/
		return "";
	}

	/** Verknüpfung mit dem CDContainer **/
	public Object getValueAt(int row, int col) {
		CD theCD = CDContainer.getInstance().getCD(row);

		switch (col) {

		case 0:
			return theCD.getTitel();
		case 1:
			return theCD.getInterpret();
		case 2:
			return theCD.getTrackanzahl();
		case 3:
			return theCD.getErschienen();
		case 4:
			return theCD.getGenre();
		case 5:
			return theCD.getVerleih();

		default:
			break;
		}

		return "";
	}

}
```
das ist meine jetzige Tabelle und ich weiss nicht wie ich jetzt mein problem lösen soll.


----------



## AttilaF (18. Januar 2011)

```
meineTabelle.getColumnModel().getColumn(0).setCellEditor(new DefaultCellEditor(new JCheckBox()));
```

weitere Teil der Lösung hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/java/370952-jtable-checkbox-mehere-zeilen-auswaehlen.html

Gruß Attila


----------

